# Anyone using Giant Neos Pro/+ Cycling Computer?



## siren425 (Jun 26, 2015)

My Avail Advanced 2 came with RideSense and, after losing a Bontrager Node 2, used part of my $200 Giant credit to get the Neos Pro computer to replace it. I haven't been impressed with either of them; but, having said that, I'm not willing to buy another one, in spite of seemingly countless issues with getting the damn thing to respond to what I think are the right commands (the "translation" to English in the user guide is enough to turn Chomsky's brain into a pretzel).
Is anyone here having success using this thing to their satisfaction? If so, I have questions about using it and need clear English answers!


----------

